# Peregrine Falcon Cam



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm in Zoology at my community college, and my teacher has told us that a building downtown has a peregrine falcon that nests on the top of the building. She's seen them before, hunting and such, and when the people in the building realized that the momma was nesting up there, they built her a nesting box, and set up two cameras to take pics every 15 minutes.

My teacher just found the website which shows the pics and updates with the new ones when taken. I absolutely love birds of prey, and peregrines are one of my favorites, so I think it's the coolest thing. Momma already has three beautiful eggs laid, and might lay up to two more. I just thought I'd share the link in case anyone else is a bird lover and would like to keep an eye on her. 

http://www.lbwl.com/FalconCam2008.asp


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats a beautiful bird and such a great thing they did by adding the nest box up there for them


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cool!
I can't wait till they hatch  .


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Me neither! My friends are going hate me in May when they do hatch, I won't shut up about them. :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lilysmommy, are you in the Zoology program at Michigan state? That's what I plan on getting into after my senior year of high school (class of '11), and I absolutely can't wait.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That is so cool! Peregrines are some of my favorite animals!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

r_k_chic47 said:


> Lilysmommy, are you in the Zoology program at Michigan state? That's what I plan on getting into after my senior year of high school (class of '11), and I absolutely can't wait.


I'm planning to go to MSU for sure, but I'm not yet sure what program I'm going to go into. I was previously interested in zoology, for my love of animals. But I've recently been considering majoring in English (my other great love) and doing freelance writing for animal-related magazines or businesses, while running a dog boarding/training business at home. I'm not entirely sure yet, I've changed majors four or five times, like every other college student! :lol: 
Good luck with getting into the Zoology program though, it sounds like such a fun thing to do!


----------

